# Trolling for Dolphin and Mackerel in the Bahamas



## benbill (Mar 8, 2013)

I am asking for some help selecting a high quality rod and reel.  This summer I have been blessed with the unique opportunity to be on a live-a-board sailboat for a week sailing and scuba diving from Bimini throughout the Bahama island chain.  This will be a first for me, and I am looking for a set-up that would be appropriate for trolling for Dolphin, Mackerel, or anything else that might jump on, and while at rest jigging for Grouper or Jack.  Back home in Georgia I would hope to use the set-up for sharks or tarpon.  My max budget is $400-$500. I would really appreciate your experienced thoughts and advice.  Thank you for you time and effort...


----------



## d-a (Mar 8, 2013)

How fast are you going to be trolling? Are you capable of stopping the boat if you catch something? If you cant stop, then that puts most reels out of your budget for trolling.


Its really hard to get a set up that great for both applications, You need to figure out if your going to troll more or jig more. There are reels that can pull double duty but not many under your budget. The rod is gonna be the hardest part as a true trolling rod has different characteristics than a jigging rod.

My reel selection would be a Daiwa saltist lever drag size 35 at a minimum and a 40 would be preferred full of 50-65lb braid and a 25ft topshot. It is one reel that can be used for both thats within your budget.  The saltist is on sale at tackledirect

As for the rod, well i dont have a clue for a multi purpose rod, at least not for my normal trolling speeds of 6-9mph for dolphin. A jigging rod would work for bump/slow trolling but once you get a decent sized lure being pulled at the above speeds there is lots of stress put on it and most jigging rods have softer tips and are parabolic(slow taper) where as a trolling rod has a stiffer tip and a fast action.

If it was me and i had to stay within your budget, i would but a saltist 40 leverdrag a trolling rod (Over on the hulltruth there was a guy selling trolling rods for @$100) and the heaviest ugly stick jigging rod made. I would fill the reel up with 50-60lb braid and leave enough room for a 25ft mono topshot. 

I would also look for used gear on the hull truth. In my opinion you should only be looking for a lever drag reel. If you had said jigging only and no trolling then any reel would be sufficient


d-a


----------



## benbill (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to post a reply to my request.  As I mentioned, I am a rookie and I really appreciate your observations and expert advice.  I didn't realize there was such a difference between a trolling rod and a jigging rig, but what you say makes sense.  I'll keep a close watch for an opportunity on The Hull Truth.  Tight lines to ya.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 9, 2013)

For something your going to not use much, I wouldn't worry too much about a trolling vs jigging rod. Or a lever drag reel. Find a Penn 4/0 on a rod, fill it with new 30 or 40 lb test mono. Change the line even if the owner says it's new. It'll catch most anything you're likely to hook. It'll also easily be in your price range. If it's something you're gonna use often, then go with the kind of tackle DA is talking about (I'd get Shimano myself, but that's a ford/Chevy thing, both are great choices). Craigs list usually has tons of used stuff down here, I'd check out the local CL where you are and see if you can find some used equipment. As long as it's been decently taken care of, the major brand stuff lasts forever. And it'll be a lot cheaper used. I'm dead serious about respooling with new line if you buy used, though. Mono degrades with time, and ypu'd hate to lose a big fish because of old line breaking. Especially when new line is cheap anyway.


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Mar 12, 2013)

Take a look at a Shimano Triton Lever Drag:
TLD 15
TLD 20
TLD 25
Match with appropriate rod & you will be within your budget.


----------



## bowandgun (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is the trick, go and buy a 4/0 or 6/0 penn senator and do like pottydoc says, (he is right on this but not on Yamaha vs Merc).  Then as you are cruising troll something called a cedar plug with 150 to 200 lb leader.  these will catch everything from dolphin to tuna.  the biggest trouble you will have is stopping the sail boat.  So be careful on the drag.  I have visited the Bahamas, for decades.  It is awesome.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 18, 2013)

B&G, I got a Yammi 90 on my boat. Never said Merc was better, or even as good, just that they all make pretty good motors now. 


The cedar plug is a great idea, it'll catch anything that swims, is easy to rig, and can be trolled at almost any (reasonable) speed.


----------

